# GPU-Z 2.60 and older can't save BIOS of Zotac 1070Ti Mini...



## burkm (Jan 21, 2018)

and will always display a "BIOS reading not supported on this device" message, although the card and its BIOS version etc. has been identified correctly.
The card has not been modified or altered (OC) in any way, just stock settings and manufacturers BIOS version.
Nvidia driver is latest (most current). OS is Windows 10 Pro 1709 and up to date.
The problem existed before the Microsoft January update already.


----------



## Naki (Jan 21, 2018)

Does NVFlash save it fine?

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-nvflash/


----------



## burkm (Jan 21, 2018)

I tried the latest release (Jan 2018) of Nvflash64 and have been able to save a BIOS copy as a possible backup.
Just wondering, why GPU-Z in its latest incarnation won't do it...
This keeps me from uploading a copy of the VBIOS to TechPowerUp.com of that card.


----------



## Naki (Jan 21, 2018)

I assume TechPowerup.com already has this card's BIOS. Maybe someone with more info can shed light on this.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2018)

The issue is that the NVFLASH version that's bundled with GPU-Z isn't updated for GTX 1070 Ti. Will fix in next release


----------



## burkm (Jan 21, 2018)

Naki said:


> I assume TechPowerup.com already has this card's BIOS. Maybe someone with more info can shed light on this.



No, unfortunately not.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

This should be working now with GPU-Z 2.7.0


----------



## burkm (Jan 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This should be working now with GPU-Z 2.7.0


 Sorry, not...
I downloaded GPU-Z 2.70 and started it, but I am still getting the same error message as before "BIOS reading not supported on this device".
I rechecked if the new version is running and it was.
So there must be something else in the code of the new version which generates this message although I have been able to save the 1070Ti BIOS with the latest Nvflash64.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

Works for me with GTX 1070 Ti FE.

Did you get the "driver needs to be disabled prompt" ?


----------



## burkm (Jan 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Works for me with GTX 1070 Ti FE.
> 
> Did you get the "driver needs to be disabled prompt" ?



No. Just the plain message "BIOS reading not supported on this device" for both queries. Graphics card as stated is Zotac GTX 1070Ti Mini 8GB.
Nvidia driver is up to date (Jan 2018) and the latest publicly available.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you have Skype (text-chat only) by any chance, so we could do a  debug session?


----------



## burkm (Jan 23, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have Skype (text-chat only) by any chance, so we could do a  debug session?



Sorry, no Skype here.
If you could give me a hint what to look for ...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2018)

np, pm sent


----------



## Haans249 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello,

I am having the exact same issue as OP.  Except the card I'm running is a Zotac GTX 1080Ti Amp! Extreme Core Edition.  I was able to save the BIOS file with NVFlash64 and did a compare to the only "Core Edition" BIOS file posted here and it says there is a difference, so I would like to upload it, but cannot due to the BIOS file cannot be read error.  BTW, I just received this card a week ago, so I'm assuming it has a newer BIOS.

if i'm allowed, here is my bios file....


----------

